# Dogs4us



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Can anyone living in the Bramley, Leeds area try and get a look at the Dogs4us superstore. I have been told they have got 3 emaciated bassett pups and 3 emaciated rottie pups in there. 

I googled Dogs4us and found forums setting up talking about the puppies possibly coming from puppy farms in Ireland. 

If anyone gets to see anything please can you do you best to get this practise stopped. Trading standards or RSPCA maybe. 

Google
Dogs4us.

(crossposted from another forum)


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Suek said:


> Can anyone living in the Bramley, Leeds area try and get a look at the Dogs4us superstore. I have been told they have got 3 emaciated bassett pups and 3 emaciated rottie pups in there.
> 
> I googled Dogs4us and found forums setting up talking about the puppies possibly coming from puppy farms in Ireland.
> 
> ...


Terrible but it will be hard to get them stopped as they are onto their 2nd store I believe


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Suek said:


> Can anyone living in the Bramley, Leeds area try and get a look at the Dogs4us superstore. I have been told they have got 3 emaciated bassett pups and 3 emaciated rottie pups in there.
> 
> I googled Dogs4us and found forums setting up talking about the puppies possibly coming from puppy farms in Ireland.
> 
> ...


how did you hear about there being emaciated pups there then??? cant the person who gave u this info get evidence of this theirselfs???

cant u ring some sort of wealfare near or in that area and tell them what have been told?? and for them to go check them out and get back to you wiv whats gone on???


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

been going for years near me,used to be called mayfield,the tv program thats life highlighted what was going on there,the then owner set GSDs on the crew


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I don't live too far from there, I'll take a look.

Sue


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

also u will notice certificates on the walls thanking them for their kind donation,these certs are off the RSPCA,usually a few grand has been donated,mmmm me thinks these arent donations more like payoffs imo


----------



## Suek (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> how did you hear about there being emaciated pups there then??? cant the person who gave u this info get evidence of this theirselfs???
> 
> cant u ring some sort of wealfare near or in that area and tell them what have been told?? and for them to go check them out and get back to you wiv whats gone on???


I didnt hear about them Eol: the person who gave me thisinfo 'works' for a Rott Rescue down south; and i dont know anyone/welfare in that area, sorry to be vague, but I'm just the messenger - please dont shoot me 

thanks Sue , if you find anythingout would you be kind enough to pm me? thanks xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Suek said:


> I didnt hear about them Eol: the person who gave me thisinfo 'works' for a Rott Rescue down south; and i dont know anyone/welfare in that area, sorry to be vague, but I'm just the messenger - please dont shoot me
> 
> thanks Sue , if you find anythingout would you be kind enough to pm me? thanks xx


i didnt shoot you  i wasnt being funny asking wat i asked ???

jus simply asking if the person who gave u this info could maybe of been the one that see these pups...there4 can give u evidence.

either way i hope sue can maybe give u the evidence u need to help shut these evil gits down.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This post may get ignored.

I have been to the pet shop, and yes they have pedigree puppies for sale, various breeds, no crossbreeds.

I saw the rotties and the basset hounds pups too. They are all healthy robust puppies. They are well fed and have access to clean water.

Personally I don't agree with a pet shop selling puppies because I prefer to see them with their mum preferably their dad too to get an idea of their temperaments and what the puppies have been accustom to ie children, other pets etc.. That's me.

I spoke to a member of staff about the puppies, who thought I was a representative of of KC, I told them I'm not just wanting some information. 

You have to leave a £50 deposit and the puppy will be held for one week if you change your mind you lose your deposit. That is better than being able to walk in pick up a puppy buy it and walk out.

The puppies are from local breeders and the dogs are health checked (not really sure what that meant) ie whether the parents have been health checked or whether they were referring to the puppies being health checked before they leave (which they are). There is a vet on site.

The puppies come with a 6 month guarantee (which I found a bit  as they are living creatures not materialistic items) but as one forum member that I know bought a puppy with health issues and run into difficulties with the breeder, the 6 month guarantee would have resolved that problem.

Living conditions are the same as in rescue centres so no-one can complain about that (personally I think we all agree that it is not ideal but the best for the animals under the circumstances). 

I hope this puts members minds at rest that there are no emaciated puppies at the site.

Sue


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Well that sounds fairly good...its very good that they make you leave your deposit, and while a 6mth guarantee sounds a bit odd on an animal, I guess it demonstrates that they are not just puppy peddlars?

How much were they charging for the pups?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Well that sounds fairly good...its very good that they make you leave your deposit, and while a 6mth guarantee sounds a bit odd on an animal, I guess it demonstrates that they are not just puppy peddlars?
> 
> How much were they charging for the pups?


It depended on the breed between £450 to £750. eg Staffies were £450.

They don't get their puppies from puppy farms or abroad, trust me I have enough information I could visit the actual breeder. It was all legal and above board.

As I have said personally I would prefer to see a puppy on home ground straight from the breeder, but that's just me.  There were three puppies in particular I could easily have brought home a border terrier, boxer and a cocker spaniel. They ran up wagging their tails so attenatively saying choose me. That was the toughest thing I have ever done. 

Sue


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

sskmick said:


> There were three puppies in particular I could easily have brought home a border terrier, boxer and a cocker spaniel. They ran up wagging their tails so attenatively saying choose me. That was the toughest thing I have ever done.
> 
> Sue


Aww...id have to leave my wallet at hime if i ever went to anywhere like that.

In London (Enfield) there is a pet centre called...racks brains....no good I cant remember.....but it has about 10 diffrent breeds of pup at any one time. It's not as well maintained as the one you have visted sounds... I nip in there sometimes when im at the garden centre and all the little faces ....


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> In London (Enfield) there is a pet centre called...racks brains....no good I cant remember.....but it has about 10 diffrent breeds of pup at any one time. It's not as well maintained as the one you have visted sounds... I nip in there sometimes when im at the garden centre and all the little faces ....


AWWWWW I'm so going to go there and look at puppies. 
Btw, I don't live too far from you Melanie.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

How tiny 'handbag' dogs are being bred in conditions of horrific cruelty | Mail Online
The Mail included them in an expose article on puppy farmers. Whilst they said the outlet cared for the pups when they were there, they did find links to a puppy farm in Wales, and there have been many [they say] reported cases of ill health with the pups.


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> AWWWWW I'm so going to go there and look at puppies.
> Btw, I don't live too far from you Melanie.


Where do you live then Sophie? Do you know the place? I cant think of the name although I think it begins with M


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> How tiny 'handbag' dogs are being bred in conditions of horrific cruelty | Mail Online
> The Mail included them in an expose article on puppy farmers. Whilst they said the outlet cared for the pups when they were there, they did find links to a puppy farm in Wales, and there have been many [they say] reported cases of ill health with the pups.


 I went to Dogs4Us today none of the puppies I saw today came from a puppy farm. Hands up I don't understand why breeders want to hand the puppies to a shop.

From speaking to them it is a contract with specific breeders. The puppies today were in good health, I am a layman I look for the obvious, their body weight, coat, alertness, eyes, even the odd poo I saw was normal.

With a six month guarantee that to me says they are confident the puppies are in good health. At the end of the day they are a business which would soon end if puppies were brought back and/or refunds were having to be handed back.

I am not condoning this method of selling a puppy but potential owners could do a lot worse if they don't do their homework properly. 

Sue


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Where do you live then Sophie? Do you know the place? I cant think of the name although I think it begins with M


I PM'ed you.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

Are the pups KC registered from pet shops? Just wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> AWWWWW I'm so going to go there and look at puppies.
> Btw, I don't live too far from you Melanie.


Seriously unless you really want a puppy don't go, because you will end up buying one.

It will haunt me for a long time to come.

Sue


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Seriously unless you really want a puppy don't go, because you will end up buying one.


My mum says if I get another dog, she'll pack my suitcase for me.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> My mum says if I get another dog, she'll pack my suitcase for me.


... and - just come here I have a spare room  only messing. 

Listen to your mum 

Sue


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

sskmick said:


> ... and - just come here I have a spare room  only messing.
> 
> Listen to your mum


Mums are wise....sometimes.  Anyway, I wouldn't get another one for a long time now.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sophiex said:


> Are the pups KC registered from pet shops? Just wondering.  Thanks!


No they're not they do have pedigree papers. That was one of the questions I asked.

Sue


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

sskmick said:


> I went to Dogs4Us today none of the puppies I saw today came from a puppy farm. Hands up I don't understand why breeders want to hand the puppies to a shop.
> 
> From speaking to them it is a contract with specific breeders. The puppies today were in good health, I am a layman I look for the obvious, their body weight, coat, alertness, eyes, even the odd poo I saw was normal.
> 
> ...


I'm with you on that, I'm sorry but I cannot imagine a responsible breeder handing over a litter of pups with no idea who was going to walk in off the street and take one home. I wouldn't buy from someone who did think that was ok. I would be very concerned that their first priority was not the welfare of the puppy as they have no clue who has bought it or had a chance to vet them in any way to find out if they are a good home and understand the committment they are making and the responsibility they have undertaken. 
I don't believe the article could have been written with no proof at all, it's only about a month old, and they followed the trail back to Wales with three mothers per crate  Perhaps in the light of the bad publicity they have changed suppliers, but I still don't think anyone breeding with genuine love for their dogs would sell on a litter to this set up.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> I'm with you on that, I'm sorry but I cannot imagine a responsible breeder handing over a litter of pups with no idea who was going to walk in off the street and take one home. I wouldn't buy from someone who did think that was ok. I would be very concerned that their first priority was not the welfare of the puppy as they have no clue who has bought it or had a chance to vet them in any way to find out if they are a good home and understand the committment they are making and the responsibility they have undertaken.
> I don't believe the article could have been written with no proof at all, it's only about a month old, and they followed the trail back to Wales with three mothers per crate  Perhaps in the light of the bad publicity they have changed suppliers, but I still don't think anyone breeding with genuine love for their dogs would sell on a litter to this set up.


Got to admit that confused me too. That a breeder would hand over puppies to sell in a shop.

I should have mentioned that the shop does required ID as well as a deposit from potential owners.

I wouldn't buy a puppy from a shop (tempting as it was) as I mentioned in my previous post. Plus the breeder will be familiar with the breed and be able to offer help and advice when and if necessary, I'm not convinced the shop will be able to offer the same support.

I have to admit I don't condone what I saw but the main purpose of my visit was to check there were no emaciated or sick puppies requiring care and attention and I didn't see that today.

I know I refer to today a lot but I can't comment on what may or may not have happened in the past or what may or may not happen in the future.

I did see two puppies go to new homes and whilst I shouldn't judge a book by its cover I felt comfortable that the puppies were going to loving homes.

Sue


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I feel extremely uncomfortable about puppies being sold this way. There is NO WAY they come from a decent, reputable breeder. No-one in their right mind would let puppies they bred be sold this way. 

I assume they were not with their mother? How old were the pups there? Under 8 weeks and they really should still have the guidance from Mum, older than 8 weeks and they are missing out on valuble socialisation by being in the shop. 

Also, despite the 6 month guarantee, I doubt the shop offers a decent aftersales policy regarding advice. For a start, they will only be open shop hours. What if the buyer has a question at 10pm? What would happen if someone had a training problem? Would the shop offer advice on this, or simply suggest they see a trainer/behaviourist? Would the shop staff be prepared to visit the puppy in it's new home and offer advice, if needed? I seriously doubt it.

I also doubt the parents are health tested. I suspect 'health checked' means the puppies are checked over by a vet. Something good breeders would have done anyway, on top of parents health checked. 

I would also question what type of people would buy from a shop like this? Anyone who has done proper research wouldn't touch with a bargepole. 

Not relating directly to this place, but a family who bought a pup from me had a 14 year old girl. The girl had been the one who had done all the research etc. At one visit to me she mentioned ads in the paper, advertising a number of breeds and stating 'delivery possible'. Her dad quickly piped up' Delivery possible? It's not a pizza!'. Quite....


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't have a dog and am not going to be in a position to get one for at least a year but learn a lot from reading the dog threads.

I've recently had a litter of kittens (not personally obviously) but just wonder what happens to these pups when the shop is closed. What if they become poorly? I would imagine a breeder doesn't leave their animals overnight but is around to check on them. If the shop keeps standard shop hours there must be a long gap between them closing on a Sunday and opening again on a Monday morning. There is no way I'd have left my kittens for long without checking on them just in case something happened and I slept next door to them so I could hear if they started crying.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree that responsible breeders wouldnt sell their pups to a pet shop, because of the reasons already mentioned.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Agree also and the fact they obviously do not do a homecheck. These pups could be getting sold to anyone Dogfighters or other Puppyfarmers etc....So anyone who sells like this not bothering where the pups are going is only doing it for Money end of.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry but youve been well and truly taken in,yes the puppies have papers,been proven that the papers dont always match the dog dogs today also did a full spread on them,the pups do come from puppy farms and yes they all look healthy,its later on that the problems occur,they all know what to say to people asking questions,theyve been doing it since the 70s,occasionally someone will sell them a litter
they do charge over the odds for the pups,this store is new,will appear to be squeaky clean,without dna you cant prove for definate where the pups actually came from 
they thought the person asking questions was from the KC,just goes to prove they are expecting flak


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

I would also be interested to know why puppies from this store who are known to come from puppy farms are been supported by the DLRC,
Alot of puppies have DLRC Registration,do they not have any ethics concerning puppies sold commercially?
Perhaps someone from that organisation can answer why they support puppy farming ?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

jackson said:


> I feel extremely uncomfortable about puppies being sold this way. There is NO WAY they come from a decent, reputable breeder. No-one in their right mind would let puppies they bred be sold this way.
> 
> I assume they were not with their mother? How old were the pups there? Under 8 weeks and they really should still have the guidance from Mum, older than 8 weeks and they are missing out on valuble socialisation by being in the shop.
> 
> ...


You hit the nail on the head, and I actually said the puppies should be with their mother. They were over 8 weeks but personally I prefer to see a puppy surrounded with love, care and attention.

I'm not saying they don't get that but not 24/7 as they would with their mum.

I pm'd the original poster because my other concern is what happens to those puppies that are not sold. Sorry as much as I wanted to ask that question I didn't for fear of the answer.

Hopefully they will go back to the breeder.

Sue


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I would also be interested to know why puppies from this store who are known to come from puppy farms are been supported by the DLRC,
> Alot of puppies have DLRC Registration,do they not have any ethics concerning puppies sold commercially?
> Perhaps someone from that organisation can answer why they support puppy farming ?


These questions now are a different issue as to why I visited the store, my concern was the welfare of the pups, I really don't know much about puppy and dogs welfare, you guys would probably see things like depression, anxiety etc I can't.

Personally I disagree with selling puppies this way. I have lots of issues with it, including no questions asked. I did mention that Breeders and rescue centres alike want to know their puppies/dogs are going to a safe and experienced owner or for a first timer a fully committed owner.

I could have shown a utility bill paid £50 deposit and picked up a puppy next week. They have no idea whether I have a secure garden, my experience of dogs or the particular breed chosen.

You guys will have far wider issues.

There were approximately a dozen different breeds (apologies for the spellings) : -

Corgi
Shitz Tsu
Border Terrer
Border Collie (both long and smooth haired)
Bassett Hound
Beagle
Labrador (golden and chocolate)
Rottweiler
Staffordshire Bull Terriers
Chow Chow
Bull mastiff
Boxer
West Highland Terriers
Cocker Spaniels
Bichon Frieze

Whoops there were loads actually, it might be quicker to list the ones they didn't have.

Sue


----------



## puppyalert (Oct 8, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> I would also be interested to know why puppies from this store who are known to come from puppy farms are been supported by the DLRC,
> Alot of puppies have DLRC Registration,do they not have any ethics concerning puppies sold commercially?
> Perhaps someone from that organisation can answer why they support puppy farming ?


DLRC was started by the previous owner of the premises now called dog4us when it was called Mayfields, who also sold puppies that they 'bought in' from various places. It is business that was set up as an alternative registration company to the kennel club, it is favoured by commercial breeders/puppy farmers because the paperwork given to the puppy purchaser cannot be verified for accuracy. The KC produce kc breed supplements where all litters registered with them can be verified and family trees (pedigree traced) not a fail proof system but better than none at all as with the DLRC.

Maybe those of you that are intersted in puppy farming/ pet shops selling puppies may like to take peep at my web pages. Please feel free to pass onto anyone that maybe interested.
puppyalert.googlepages.com


----------



## puppyalert (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry, this will be easier

puppyalert - Puppy Alert


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

puppyalert said:


> Sorry, this will be easier
> 
> puppyalert - Puppy Alert


What a fab site,I'm going to ask one of the mods to put this as a sticky in the breeding or dog chat section!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

excellent site indeed, but very very sad  those poor dogs....

being a sticky would at least make people awear..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> excellent site indeed, but very very sad  those poor dogs....
> 
> being a sticky would at least make people awear..


Agree education is the key,if it makes just one or two people stop and think about where their puppy is coming from.
As you say very sad for the bitches,pups and dogs,awareness of these dreadful places and people that run them is whats needed.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes please sticky it/highlight it in some way , this information is so important


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Leah100 said:


> Yes please sticky it/highlight it in some way , this information is so important


its been stickyed  yay


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well they certainly sucked me in. No wonder lots of puppies were finding loving homes.

Must admit even though we have always gone to a breeder (the last time not a reputable one), I was still tempted to purchase a puppy from the shop, mainly because puppies are puppies, sweet, cute and puppies eyes just tug on your heart strings.

The paperwork appeared to be in order, I had re-assurances the puppies didn't come from puppy farms as they are opposed to puppy farming and as a layman the puppies looked in good health.

I'll stick to my original plan when we are ready for a puppy, knocking on Sallyanne's message box. 

Right now how can puppy farming be stopped, why can a puppy farm obtain a licence again this makes it sound legal and above board.  maybe another thread and why are puppies allowed to sold through shop outlets. 

Sue


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I am pretty tough, but that website has got me in tears. Those poor, poor breeding bitches. How can the RSPCA let his carry on?

Maybe now peopel will partly understand why decent breeders are so outraged by PDE when things like this go on and nothign is done about it. The RSPCA preach about pedigree dogs etc etc, but then these people are given a licence to breed dogs!


----------



## Freedomfordogs (Oct 9, 2008)

Personally, I would never buy a puppy from a pet shop. Consumers only see the 'cute' puppies in these places but not conditions they have come from Nor do they see the parents of these puppies and the misery they have to endure every day of their lives. Kept in tiny pens, never to know love or affection and suffering from many physical and mental health problems.

This website is a real eye opener and is dedicated to raising awareness to the plight of puppy farm dogs and pet shop puppies.

Puppy Love-Home

I found this story of a beautiful puppy very sad.

Puppy Love-Problems


----------



## Freedomfordogs (Oct 9, 2008)

sskmick said:


> Well they certainly sucked me in. No wonder lots of puppies were finding loving homes.
> 
> Must admit even though we have always gone to a breeder (the last time not a reputable one), I was still tempted to purchase a puppy from the shop, mainly because puppies are puppies, sweet, cute and puppies eyes just tug on your heart strings.
> 
> Sue


Yes, many puppies find loving homes but it's only after purchase that the owner may find that their much loved puppy is very sick. Some don't make it and die.

If people didn't buy form pet shops/commercial outlets then the puppy farmer would go out of business - simple as that. But I can't see this ever happening.


----------



## puppyalert (Oct 8, 2008)

Freedomfordogs said:


> Yes, many puppies find loving homes but it's only after purchase that the owner may find that their much loved puppy is very sick. Some don't make it and die.
> 
> If people didn't buy form pet shops/commercial outlets then the puppy farmer would go out of business - simple as that. But I can't see this ever happening.


You are spot on, if people didn't buy puppies from pet shops or anywhere where they cannot see the puppies interacting with their mother then puppy farmers/commercial breeders would fail to have a market to sell their puppies to. If the dealers that the breeders sell their puppies to and the dealers are unable to sell their puppies to the pet shops, because there is a slump in demand then it will have a domino effect and one by one the puppy farmers and commercial breeders will fall.

Worth remembering when pet shops say they do not buy from puppy farmers, that a good reputable breeder would never ever sell to a pet shop or to anyone other then the final owner often only after meeting all the family and some a home check too. Pet shops just want a sale full stop.

Remember pet shops are sales people they have one aim to sell you the goods they have in their shop, whether the goods are puppies or a new dog bed or bag of food it is a sale and that is as far as their interest and concern goes.

Third party sellers such as pet shops may offer you a lot of sales patter, guarantees and insurance etc but remember puppies are classified as 'Goods' and if they sell you an unhealthy puppy regardless of what they may tell you, you as a consumer are covered by the Sales of Goods Act just then same as if you had purchased any other faulty item, such as washing machine.


----------



## Freedomfordogs (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you for your informative post, puppyalert.

In an earlier post you mentioned the DLRC registration certificate. If a person purchases a puppy from a pet shop, does this mean that in actual fact, the certificate they receive isn't worth the paper it is written on and could be false?

I would imagine good reputable breeders will have a waiting list of potential buyers. So another problem is if someone is not prepared to wait, they'll just go ahead and buy a puppy from an easier source? It's a pity that impatient puppy buyers don't see the bigger picture, ie, the parents of these puppies living in appalling conditions. These poor dogs are made to produce litters every season until their bodies can't take any more. Then, because they are of no more use to the farmer, they are disposed of, never having known the love and companionship of another human being of which they so deserve


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Freedomfordogs said:


> Thank you for your informative post, puppyalert.
> 
> In an earlier post you mentioned the DLRC registration certificate. If a person purchases a puppy from a pet shop, does this mean that in actual fact, the certificate they receive isn't worth the paper it is written on and could be false?


Unfortunately, it means exactly that! While the KC may be far from perfect, it still remains the only relatively trustworthy general register of pedigree dogs around.

Mick


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Freedomfordogs said:


> I would imagine good reputable breeders will have a waiting list of potential buyers. So another problem is if someone is not prepared to wait, they'll just go ahead and buy a puppy from an easier source?


This is unfortunately very common. We have lost count of the impatient people who couldn't wait up to two years for a puppy from a good breeder, have bought a pup from the internet or a puppy farm, and have then regretted it almost immediately when the pup is ill, has a bad temperament etc etc. Sooner or later, the likelihood is that we see the poor dogs coming into welfare. Not that the breeders care - they've got their money and someone else has to pick up the pieces.

Mick


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

raindog said:


> This is unfortunately very common. We have lost count of the impatient people who couldn't wait up to two years for a puppy from a good breeder, have bought a pup from the internet or a puppy farm, and have then regretted it almost immediately when the pup is ill, has a bad temperament etc etc. Sooner or later, the likelihood is that we see the poor dogs coming into welfare. Not that the breeders care - they've got their money and someone else has to pick up the pieces.
> 
> Mick


2 years is a long time to wait, I think people should be expected to wait, and I know I would wait for the right puppy, but I can fully understand why people who do just want a pet (eg. dog of a specific breed with a ncie temprement, not worried about bloodlines etc) wouldn't wait that long.

I often think that if responsible breeders bred a bit more often then it would solve part of the problem. Whilst I don't agree ethically with breeding for the 'pet market', if there are very few well bred dogs for potential buyers, what is left for them to do?

That said, peopel will always buy from these places, as a lot of them wouldn't be able to get a pup from a decent breeder due to working full time etc.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

jackson said:


> 2 years is a long time to wait......................................
> I often think that if responsible breeders bred a bit more often then it would solve part of the problem. Whilst I don't agree ethically with breeding for the 'pet market', if there are very few well bred dogs for potential buyers, what is left for them to do?


I agree it is a problem as responsible breeders tend to breed when *they* want a puppy, rather than breeding for a market.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Is this shop a place that your dog can go for the day whilst your at work etc ? Whilst in Leeds staying with family we went to a place like that.


----------



## cristalrosey (Aug 5, 2009)

i watched some footage on 5news last night and it showed a place called DOGS4US Pendlebury Manchester, apparently this pet shop/kennels is buying these pups in from puppy farms in wales its claiming to buy from redgisted breeders in wales however i don't think its right for any new pup to travel so far without its mum and put into a kennel where its bought by someone who doesn't know anything about it, i've heard that DOGS4US used to be called Mayfield kennels and it got closed down about 20years ago how can this place be re-opened?? i was talking to someone the other day and they visited this place although they said the kennels where nice sized and very clean one of the kennel maids was selling a AKITA to a woman in her late 60's she was being told that this pup wouldn't grow very big and would be suitable for her, as i work in a kennels i know that these dogs are very strong need a lot of exercise and attention i would never advise anyone to get one or any other type of dog unless they knew the breed or have done alot of reserch, the lady took the puppy after the kennel maid convinced her too.
i live in Southport, Merseyside and in a place called Tarlton on the by-pass was a place called Pedigree puppies and kittens after a couple of long years this place was closed down as most of the pups had the deadly parvo virus, i was very upset to see that these places stil exist something needs to be done to stop them. REMEMBER THIS PLACE MY LOOK THE PART AND PUPS MAY LOOK HEALTHY BUT WHERE ARE THERE PARENTS BEING KEPT AND ARE THEY LOOKED AFTER?????

please join my facebook group if you agree!!!

PLEASE HELP STOP PUPPY FARMS!!!! | Facebook


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

sskmick said:


> This post may get ignored.
> 
> I have been to the pet shop, and yes they have pedigree puppies for sale, various breeds, no crossbreeds.
> 
> ...


Used to be a 12months guarentee that stinks in itself, they are from puppy farms in ireland and wales, they do sell sick puppies its a horrible setup. A breeder would give money back if not would anyone have another puppy off that breeder, because what the store fails to tell is that they offer you another pup not money.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi
Something on the news channel 5 re puppy farms ( now )


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bentley2008 said:


> Is this shop a place that your dog can go for the day whilst your at work etc ? Whilst in Leeds staying with family we went to a place like that.


Nope.. I think you mean my pet stop
Was it near carcraft?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

This was just shown on Channel 5 news regarding Dogs4us...

FIVE NEWS - Five News exclusive: Puppy farm cruelty

it's about time the media paid some attention to what's going on, i'm really pleased with that report


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

i have started a petition against this shop in leeds to many puppies and owners are suffering and enough is enough http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/stopdogs4us/


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

thats the problem though i know people that have gone back with their pups 2,3,4weeks later when they are ill and the shop holds no responsibilty


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

Stop this shop selling puppies trying to get this shop shut down please sign


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

no they have their own made up papers passing them off as real one


----------



## ammkenquiries (Jun 1, 2011)

have had a lady on the phone crying about her 10month old pup she got from dogs4us leeds shop after 5 blood transfusions it died and she is left devasted as far as she knew everything was in order but since has discovered she has been taken for a fool ive started a petition and wondered if you would sign ithttp://www.ipetitions.com/petition/stopdogs4us/


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

Been onto website and signed petition for you.


----------

